# Looks like I'm building myself a fixie!



## GarryG (16 Jan 2016)

Just managed to bag myself an amazing bargain on a pair of Quella fixie wheels.

So my fixie journey begins, think they'll go in a Raleigh race 16 frame to start, then if I like it I'll get something a bit more retro.

Here they are, never been used as the previous owner replaced them with lighter ones on his quella as soon as he got it...


----------



## GarryG (18 Jan 2016)

Here it is so far






Still needs a chainset, tensioner and maybe these bars in white with grips to match the saddle...

Total cost so far:
Bike - £20
Wheels £15

http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/HBOOMU/on-one-mungo-handlebar


----------



## 3narf (19 Jan 2016)

Looks smart! Will those wheels take a screw-on freewheel?


----------



## GarryG (19 Jan 2016)

Yes, might have to add one to the shopping list!


----------



## GarryG (19 Jan 2016)

If I put the freewheel on, I will probably go for inverted brake levers too.


----------



## GarryG (21 Jan 2016)

The original bars have cleaned up well, so they are now back on the bike.

The chainset, chain and tensioner will hopefully be going on at the end of next week.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jan 2016)

looks good


----------



## Lonestar (25 Jan 2016)

GarryG said:


> The original bars have cleaned up well, so they are now back on the bike.
> 
> The chainset, chain and tensioner will hopefully be going on at the end of next week.
> 
> View attachment 116687


----------



## GarryG (31 Jan 2016)

I've had to abandon this project unfortunately as I already knew the chainset that was on was bent, but it turned out the frame was also damaged. 

To keep the wheels or to sell them is now the question.


----------



## bikemagpie (1 Feb 2016)

If you want to sell those wheels I would be interested, I'm starting to convert an '86 Falcon Kelloggs Cup Winner 10 speed into a sleek fixie, I want a flip flop hub though, do you know if those wheels will take one? This is my first build.


----------



## apb (2 Feb 2016)

i wouldn't recommend building a fixie with a chain tensioner, you may have to settle for a single speed.

looks good though


----------



## Absinthe Minded (10 Feb 2016)

Aww, I was reading along there with interest and then it all had to stop, sorry to hear that. @bikemagpie is first or course, but if not then I am interested in the wheels. Does the front one have the decal as well?


----------



## GarryG (13 Feb 2016)

Just noticed your comments about the wheels, they are currently on ebay....

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=182015418494&alt=web 

Collection from Warrington,Cheshire.


----------



## GarryG (29 Feb 2016)

Got messed around on ebay, so have kept the wheels and have a 90's frame coming tomorrow, so going to be a bit of a custom build.


----------



## Absinthe Minded (1 Mar 2016)

Yep, you did right - I would keep those wheels as an excuse to get hold of another frame (=another bike)


----------



## GarryG (3 Mar 2016)

Well the frame for this one is literally being stripped back.

Here is a glimpse...


----------



## GarryG (4 Mar 2016)

Bit more done today...


----------



## GarryG (10 Apr 2016)

Change of plan again, but good news, it's nearly complete. 

It'll be going in for a replacement bottom bracket this week or next and then should be ready to test! :-)


----------



## Absinthe Minded (10 Apr 2016)

Oooh, I LOVE it


----------



## JimboJames1972 (11 Apr 2016)

Very cool! Loving the marriage of vintage frame, seat and handlebars with modern wheels, a real gem!

J


----------



## Andrew1971 (12 Apr 2016)

Ohh i do like it very much. I would get rid the quella on the wheels she will look even better then
Andrew


----------

